# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Fruticultura  MAQUINA DESPULPADORA DE FRUTAS

## INSEGE

Esta máquina esta diseñada para extraer la pulpa de diversas frutas, el proceso de despulpado es muy sencillo, se ingresa la fruta a despulpar por la tolva ubicada en la parte superior, luego la fruta se dirigirá al tamiz en la cual se separara la pulpa de la cascara y pepas que pueda tener, la pulpa se descargara por la tolva inferior ubicada debajo del tamiz y la cascara con las pepas se desechara por el extremo de la maquina.    La eficiencia es garantizada y la maquina fácil de limpiar gracias a sus piezas desmontables. Las frutas que pueden procesarse enteras son mangos, guanababas, aguaymanto y tamarindo. Puede consultar la forma de despulpado de la fruta a convenir.   *CAPACIDAD:*  50 - 100 Kg/h   *CARACTERÍSTICAS:*  Motor monofasico 1.5 KwFabricado con acero inoxidable01 tamiz con agujero de 1mm01 tamiz con agujero de 2mm  _
Incrementa tu productividad y haz crecer tu negocio._  *Para mayor información:
Telf.: 01 452-7016
Correo: VENTAS@INSEGE.NET**
Contacto: Denis Camargo Beloglio* *INDUSTRIAS SERVICIOS GENERALES E.I.R.L. Insege, estructuras metálicas, ampliación de plantas industriales* despulpadora.jpgTemas similares: DESARROLLAN MÁQUINA QUE IMPREGNA DE NUTRIENTES A LAS FRUTAS Maquina de cremolada Vendo maquina clasificadora de esparragos Maquina extractora de aceite de palta

----------

